# remote works for tv but not R15-500



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry but I don't remember my software version or remote version because I'm at work right now. But I believe it's just the standard IR R15 remote. A few days ago it started only working on the TV functions (power on, TV input, volume up) but not directv functions (channel up/down, guide, trick plays, etc). Is is possible I have the new software and I need to reprogram the remote to "know" my R15? If that's the case, how do I do that?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, there is nothing you should have to do.

Do you have another remote to try?
(And did you make sure the slide toggle at the top was on the DIRECTV mode)


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, there is nothing you should have to do.
> 
> Do you have another remote to try?
> (And did you make sure the slide toggle at the top was on the DIRECTV mode)


Yeah, it's definitely in the directv mode on top. But I can only control the TV. So the remote is working and the receiver is working but they're not talking somehow. When I send a TV command such as volume up, is that signal going directly to the TV or to the R15 and then to the TV? Perhaps my IR sensor is a little goofy?

I have another remote for my R15-100 and an RF version for my HR20. But with a different remote, I would have to program the directv function to the AV1 toggle slot, right? Is there a way to tell the remote which receiver to operate via the directv toggle slot?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It goes directly to TV (the TV commands).

You can take the R15-100 remote, and try to control the other R15...
They use the same IR codes (you don't have to reprogram anything)

If that works, then something goffy happened to the remote.
If that doesn't, work... restart the R15 (using the front control panel)

If then it still doesn't work... lets us know, and we can try a few more things


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Fresh Batteries?


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> Fresh Batteries?


As I stated, the remote does control the TV. It does not control the R15. I have tried other batteries as well.


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It goes directly to TV (the TV commands).
> 
> You can take the R15-100 remote, and try to control the other R15...
> They use the same IR codes (you don't have to reprogram anything)
> ...


Ok, I'll try the R15-100 remote tonight. I have also performed the RBR without success. I also did the "reset remote" function in the settings. It didn't work right away but eventually it did start to function normally again. Later on last night, it reverted to functioning only the TV commands.

Sidenote: I had to watch an entire hour long show last night WITHOUT the ability to fast forward through commercials. I nearly died.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

After the remote reset it still worked your tv? then you didn't reset the remote. 

Was the receiver and remote setup for RF? Try the following on the remote:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 6 1
4. press CH DOWN

1. dtv 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

Edmund said:


> After the remote reset it still worked your tv? then you didn't reset the remote.
> 
> Was the receiver and remote setup for RF? Try the following on the remote:
> 
> ...


No, I did reset the remote. When I did, the TV functions stopped working and the DirecTV functions resumed working. I reprogrammed the TV (Sharp) and and everything worked perfectly. A few hours later, only the TV functions worked again. What is your second set of instructions? I assume the 00001 code is the directv code.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Since your remote is able to control your TV, you know the problem is probably not with the remote control. (If you have another remote control, you can try that, and rule out the problem being with the remote.)

The R15 has a known problem with the IR receiver on some units. 

Try the following: 

Make sure the IR receiver on your R15 is shielded from sources of IR interference (such as sun light, fluorescent lights, CFLs, IR blasters, IR signals on laptops, other remotes, etc.) 

Then point the front of the remote directly at the IR receiver on the R15 from a distance of about 6 inches. 

If that works, back up to see how far you can get from the IR receiver until it stops working. Also turn on your lights and open the shades to allow sunlight into the room. The IR receiver on the R15, if working properly, should respond to the remote control in a well lit room from a reasonable distance.

If you weren't able to get the R15 to respond to the remote control signal at all, check to see if the IR signal light on the R15 flashes. It is possible that the IR receiver on your R15 is completely dead.

With a defective IR receiver, your options are to replace the R15 or get an RF remote. If your R15 is under warranty or leased, then DTV should do this at no charge to you.


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

Upstream said:


> With a defective IR receiver, your options are to replace the R15 or get an RF remote. If your R15 is under warranty or leased, then DTV should do this at no charge to you.


Yeah, I bet that's it. Defective IR receiver. It's not something I really pay attention to but I don't remember seeing the IR signal light flash on the R15. So I bet that's it. I'll check with my other R15 remote and if that doesn't work tonight, I'll get DTV on the phone. Sounds like I need a new R15.


----------

